# Steroids



## Jkid (Nov 2, 2015)

Are steroids bad bad for you? (In short term and long term)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

yes, I think they are


----------



## Tom5 (Mar 13, 2012)

No, they are not..if you do your research and get everything right, they are a wonderfull thing that can take your body to the next level...

also like alcohol.... There are stetoids in varying strenghts ... And with harshet side effects...

I mean, if you just run something like 500-1000mg test-e weekly for 12 weeks.... And get your ai,pct right...you will only be in a better place physically then you would be naturally.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Tom5 said:


> No, they are not..


I think medical science would disagree with you. I'm pretty sure trusting them is a better bet than trusting a stranger on the internet.

How dangerous steroid use is, is still a debate, but we already know that they do have some nasty side effects that are far from harmless. That's not to say that a high amount of testosterone in the body doesn't have some positive effects, but those are trumped by the negative ones.


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

I admit that I haven't research much on the matter but I do know steroids are basically chemical compounds that are found in testosterone. So basically the use of steroids might hinder your natural ability to produce testosterone.


----------



## Pernny (Nov 17, 2015)

From what I've read from many bodybuilders and fitness forums, steroids are bad for people who have not yet reached their peak physique. There's a point where you can only get so big before you'll need "enhancements" to push past your body's muscle limit.

Also, people who don't already train hard shouldn't be taking steroids. The average person wants steroids for easy muscle gains AKA laziness. Steroids are NOT going to be a substitute for hard work in the gym.


----------



## Memory Motel (Nov 24, 2015)

Pernny said:


> From what I've read from many bodybuilders and fitness forums, steroids are bad for people who have not yet reached their peak physique. There's a point where you can only get so big before you'll need "enhancements" to push past your body's muscle limit.
> 
> Also, people who don't already train hard shouldn't be taking steroids. The average person wants steroids for easy muscle gains AKA laziness. Steroids are NOT going to be a substitute for hard work in the gym.


Steroids are perfectly fine to use if you aren't at your natrual limit yet. Those steroid forums are like the old school jazz bands, constantly changing the keys and improvising to scare off newcomers. Natrual bodybuilding is the joke, why make lifting your full time job for years, when a needle twice a week brings you there in a matter of weeks?

Also, lol at steroids not being a substitute for being a slave to the gym. Testosterone injections without lifting are 1000x as effective as the best workout program and diet, every study shows it.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Do your research first. If done right and taken right, you won't have any long term problems. You might get some back acne and some minor skin rash problems. But other than that you'll be find. Just google and go on forums and read.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Steroids can be dangerous. But if you are well read and prepared you can have a successful cycle. For example, you need an aramotose inhibitor (ai) to cancel out the testosterone converting to estrogen. Also if you use human chorionic gonadotropin at low doses it will tell your body to release testosterone. Because when you take steroids, your body will stop producing testosterone. 

I have never done steroids but I will most definitely try them out in the future. If you think about it doctors are trying to change depressed patients by prescribing anti-depressants that effect neurotransmitters. Well if you take testosterone you are simply taking a hormone already produced in the body. It's not like taking cocaine or heroin, where your body doesn't already produce it.

I have tried various anti-depressants and anti-psychotic meds for over 20 years and nothing has worked for my depression

Back in the 50's and 60's if men were depressed, the standard treatment was testosterone injections. But then chemists introduced anti-depressants to the world and scared everybody and said why take a needle when you can simply take a pill.

I have treatment resistant depression, which means no meds work for me.

Thus I want to try steroids because people say when you are on them you have "an overall well sense of being". You sleep better, etc. Sure, I wouldn't mind the extra muscle and having a chiseled body. But again, my primary reason is I want to use steroids for my depression.

I will stay away from **** like trenbolone, halotestin, etc. the hard steroids. I want to do a basic cycle with just test injections. 

People say steroids are dangerous and yes they can be if you take things like Dianabol, Anadrol, etc because these drugs can harm the liver. But if you stay away from the oral steroids and stick to just testosterone and have plenty of ai and hcg on hand, you can have a very successful cycle.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Anything can be bad for you if abused.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Memory Motel said:


> why make lifting your full time job for years, when a needle twice a week brings you there in a matter of weeks?


For a lot of people lifting weights is not just about looking good, it's also about becoming healthier, and steroids sort of makes that counterproductive.

Having to stick a needle deep into your leg or arse two or three times a week, to hit the muscle (and sometimes miss and hit an artery, resulting in blood spilling everywhere) is also a huge turnoff for most people.



rockyraccoon said:


> But again, my primary reason is I want to use steroids for my depression.


If you're depressed, taking steroids is probably not a great idea. After your cure is over and you have the hormonal levels of a pubescent teenage girl and you're starting to lose some of that muscle mass you've put on (it will happen regardless of how good your PCT is), and your strength drops significantly, you'll feel like killing yourself. So if you're already depressed that feeling will be elevated, and as a result you might actually end up killing yourself or hurting yourself in some way, or perhaps talking yourself into getting back on the steroid cure and as a result, staying on indefinitely.



SupaDupaFly said:


> Do your research first. If done right and taken right, you won't have any long term problems.


How do you know that? As far as I know there haven't been too many long term studies on steroids, so one can not be too sure. You're sort of playing dice with your own health, regardless of how well prepared you are.

Just to be clear: I am not anti-steroids, but I do think people are doing other's a disservice by pretending that steroids are almost harmless. If your life is in a rut and you think steroids might fix that, then go ahead, just remember that it's not without risk. You just have to evaluate if that risk is worth it or not, for some it certainly is.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

That's why you take human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) while on cycle. By doing this the hcg will tell your brain to release luteinizing hormone, which will in turn tell the leydig cells in the testes to produce testosterone. By doing this, you won't end up having low testosterone.

I already am super depressed and have been suicidal for the past 24 years. I have tried everything except steroids. My doctors have tried to help my by prescribing anti-depressants, anti-psychotics, etc and several of those have made me want to commit suicide. So why not try to tackle my depression with the use of hormones instead of the use of the manipulation of neurotransmitters.


----------



## Memory Motel (Nov 24, 2015)

indielife said:


> For a lot of people lifting weights is not just about looking good, it's also about becoming healthier, and steroids sort of makes that counterproductive.
> 
> Having to stick a needle deep into your leg or arse two or three times a week, to hit the muscle (and sometimes miss and hit an artery, resulting in blood spilling everywhere) is also a huge turnoff for most people.
> 
> ...


Most young guys bodybuild to impress girls. Simple. If testosterone/steroid injections can get them their desired physique in under a year, then why not go for it?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

If you keep to a decent dose of injectables, cycle them and stay away from pills then they aren't dangerous. The pros that have had problems is because of the pills, insulin, synthol, high doses of testosterone and diuretics.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

rockyraccoon said:


> Steroids can be dangerous. But if you are well read and prepared you can have a successful cycle. For example, you need an aramotose inhibitor (ai) to cancel out the testosterone converting to estrogen. Also if you use human chorionic gonadotropin at low doses it will tell your body to release testosterone. Because when you take steroids, your body will stop producing testosterone.
> 
> I have never done steroids but I will most definitely try them out in the future. If you think about it doctors are trying to change depressed patients by prescribing anti-depressants that effect neurotransmitters. Well if you take testosterone you are simply taking a hormone already produced in the body. It's not like taking cocaine or heroin, where your body doesn't already produce it.
> 
> ...


Where did you hear this? I tried steroids for a bit in my early 20s and my mood was never betterthan those times.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

rockyraccoon said:


> Steroids can be dangerous. But if you are well read and prepared you can have a successful cycle. For example, you need an aramotose inhibitor (ai) to cancel out the testosterone converting to estrogen. Also if you use human chorionic gonadotropin at low doses it will tell your body to release testosterone. Because when you take steroids, your body will stop producing testosterone.
> 
> I have never done steroids but I will most definitely try them out in the future. If you think about it doctors are trying to change depressed patients by prescribing anti-depressants that effect neurotransmitters. Well if you take testosterone you are simply taking a hormone already produced in the body. It's not like taking cocaine or heroin, where your body doesn't already produce it.
> 
> ...


I wish I had more info about building muscle. Tired of beers skinny and with no motivation.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

indielife said:


> I think medical science would disagree with you. I'm pretty sure trusting them is a better bet than trusting a stranger on the internet.
> 
> How dangerous steroid use is, is still a debate, but we already know that they do have some nasty side effects that are far from harmless. That's not to say that a high amount of testosterone in the body doesn't have some positive effects, but those are trumped by the negative ones.


That is subjective. And all sorts of people from MMA fighters, firefighers, policemen, celebrities and gang members use steroids for their positive effects, but if OP's going to do it I'd suggest finding a doctor that deals with this kind of stuff and a reliable supplier


----------



## anxious d (Jan 9, 2016)

Tried steroids last summer, amazing. No depression, less anxiety and a greater sense of well being. But they're just a band aid, a really strong band aid bit still a band aid. It's possible to raise your testosterone naturally by changing your diet and lifting heavy weights, stopping recreational drug and alcohol use but it takes more time. I'm in it for the long haul so I choose the natural route. I won't be taking steroids again but I don't regret trying them just to see what it was like. I don't have long term side effects or don't expect to but the first few months after stopping were terrible and led to feeling even worse than when I started. 

On second thought, I do not recommend them. Don't even try them. I wouldn't do it again if faced with the same option. Squat deadlift and eat eggs meat and milk!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

nubly said:


> Where did you hear this? I tried steroids for a bit in my early 20s and my mood was never betterthan those times.


http://www.webmd.com/depression/news/20030103/testosterone-may-help-depressed-men


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

You can use steroids even before you reach your natural limit.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Buckyx said:


> like a noob, looking for shortcuts


Why does this annoy you? There are countless examples of people cycling before being anywear near their natural limit with great success.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buckyx said:


> like a noob, looking for shortcuts





Elad said:


> Why does this annoy you? There are countless examples of people cycling before being anywear near their natural limit with great success.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


With all the talk guys have around here, steroids should be the last thing you would want to do - they shrink your wee-wee. That can cause SA.


----------



## Virga (Jan 18, 2016)

I am currently taking 500mg of testosterone enanthate a week and plan to for the next 15 or so weeks. 
I have aromasin to combat any estrogen issues, as well as nolvadex to get my balls back up to regular size after treatment 
I'm more interested in the mental changes than the physical ones, but I'm open to the muscle gain as well. 
These days I don't really care much about the dangerous because its not like I have a terrible amount to lose in the first place. 

This is only my second week so I can't actually report any progress, from what I hear most people don't start feeling it until week 3-5. Depending on how it goes I may just
remain on it indefinitely through the "blast and cruise" method. The male body naturally produces around 300-1100 ng/dL of testosterone (which is a very wide difference), so whats wrong with giving yourself an edge using a steroid your body produces naturally? Nature screwed me over so I have no intent on playing by the rules and obediently kneeling in the corner.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jkid said:


> Are steroids bad bad for you? (In short term and long term)_Posted via Mobile Device_


I say overall yes, but I believe this is the definitive answer. It depends on your genetics. Pro builders have the genetics to withstand using high amounts of steroids & a lot of other drugs for long periods (years & years). For those guys, steroids are not bad for them. However, no one knows if they will have any long-term health problems, like Arnold Schwarzenegger did with his heart. I strongly suspect it was from roid use/abuse. And even if he did have a predisposition for heart maladies, I believe the roids quickened the problem to occur.

PS. Roids make you emotional as well (anxiety, panic, depression). It is said that pro builder Jay Cutler has/had crying spells


----------



## 18 years of nothing (Jan 31, 2016)

Maverick34 said:


> I say overall yes, but I believe this is the definitive answer. It depends on your genetics. Pro builders have the genetics to withstand using high amounts of steroids & a lot of other drugs for long periods (years & years). For those guys, steroids are not bad for them. However, no one knows if they will have any long-term health problems, like Arnold Schwarzenegger did with his heart. I strongly suspect it was from roid use/abuse. And even if he did have a predisposition for heart maladies, I believe the roids quickened the problem to occur.
> 
> PS. Roids make you emotional as well (anxiety, panic, depression). It is said that pro builder Jay Cutler has/had crying spells


Probably estrogen issues. Because most of guys says if they are in high range of testosterone, they feel calm.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

18 years of nothing said:


> Probably estrogen issues. Because most of guys says if they are in high range of testosterone, they feel calm.


Yup, estrogen rebound


----------



## 18 years of nothing (Jan 31, 2016)

rockyraccoon said:


> That's why you take human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) while on cycle. By doing this the hcg will tell your brain to release luteinizing hormone, which will in turn tell the leydig cells in the testes to produce testosterone. By doing this, you won't end up having low testosterone.
> 
> I already am super depressed and have been suicidal for the past 24 years. I have tried everything except steroids. My doctors have tried to help my by prescribing anti-depressants, anti-psychotics, etc and several of those have made me want to commit suicide. So why not try to tackle my depression with the use of hormones instead of the use of the manipulation of neurotransmitters.


How old are you? You're still depressed? If the depression is your main problem, good. If you have a girlfriend for sex, go on testosterone replacement therapy. Believe me it will change your life and you won't be depressed. Train hard for endorphin. Your drugs are simple for depression. Endorphin + high testosterone + sex.


----------

